# Using a UK Driving Licence in New York



## TJW_2000 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi

I have lived in New York for 18 months and would like to drive a friends car. The insurance on the car covers me to drive this but I heard that I cannot drive in the State of New York after 90 days of living here. Does anyone know if this is true? 

If so and I got caught do you know if I would just receive a fine or could it be worse ?

Thanks all


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You know that you do not have a valid license. So what is your question?
New York State DMV


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Well according to the following link once you become resident in New York and you appear to be one, you need to get your NY licence within 30 days.

So, even though your friend's insurance says that he can nominate someone to drive his car, since you do not have a current NY licence you could negate the insurance policy.

Personally I would not take the chance. 

The link states its a traffic fine is found without a current licence.

Drive in New York State | New York State DMV


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To be slightly pedantic (in your favor), you didn't specify whether you would operate the vehicle in New York State or not. You are not properly licensed in New York State and have not been for many months, so you cannot legally operate a motor vehicle in New York State, even to get the car out of the state. Whether you are legally able to operate a vehicle in other states is "an interesting question," though as others have advised *I wouldn't take the risk*. But it might be technically legal for your legally licensed friend to drive the car to New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Vermont, or Connecticut, then you continue driving the car from there entirely outside New York State.

Somehow I doubt it, though.


----------

